# WLAN-Router zu WLAN-Router und an einem nur IP-Kameras?



## frank78 (28. April 2009)

Hallo!

Ich komme da noch nicht so ganz mit klar.
mir ist gesagt worden, man könne 2 wlan-router nutzen um ein netzwerk ohne leitungen zu erweitern... ;-)

bei mir:  
2 etagen, leitungsverlegung über etagen nicht möglich, also 2 wlan-router. oben sollen vorerst aber keine pcs sondern nur 2 ip-kameras angeschlossen werden.

problem: 
ich habe die ips zugeordnet (class a) und die komponenten unten alle überprüft. 
--> kommunikation ohne router i.o.  
mit den beiten routern dazwischen habe ich keine verbindung...  

was mache ich falsch?  
welche einstellungen habe ich vergessen? 

thx im voraus!


cheers, Frank


----------



## Loveboat (29. April 2009)

Hi,

leider schreibst Du nicht welche Geräte Du hast, das macht es natürlich etwas schwieriger.

Bei PC's kann man eine Ad-Hoc-Verbindung aufbauen, welche OHNE Access-Point funktioniert. Aber in Deinem Fall, da Du ja oben Deine IP-Kameras hast, benötigst einmal für unten einen WLAN-Access-Point und oben ein Gerät, welches als "Bridge" arbeitet. Denn es macht keinen Sinn zwei Geräte als Access-Point zu definieren.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## frank78 (29. April 2009)

sorry. hab ich wirklich vergessen *g*

grad die elementaren dinge...

ich habe einen netgear wgr614 v7  im für rechner und online
für die cams habe ich mir nen belkin n-router mit 300er verbindung gekauft, die aber abwärtskompatibel ist. 
heute habe ich dann noch nen netgear wgr614v9 geschenkt bekommen. 
bin grad am ausprobieren und komme auf keinen grünen zweig.

derzeit habe ich beide netgears am laufen, aber ich bekomme keine verbindung hin.

wlan netzwerk-name gleich, 
verschlüsselung gleich
passwort gleich
gleich
gleich
gleich
...
nix



Zusatz:  das war n gutes schlagwort. Bridge.   dat netgear-dingens kann dat gar net...


----------



## Maik (29. April 2009)

Hi,

wie man ansatzweise in deinen beiden Beiträgen sieht, kann zumindest deine Tastatur  die Shift-Taste.


> Bitte halte dich an die hier praktizierte Netiquette. Dies betrifft vor allem eine verständliche Ausdrucksweise sowie eine vernünftige Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Danke.



Vielen Dank! 

mfg Maik


----------



## frank78 (30. April 2009)

Hi.

Ich habe gestern den ganzen Abend dran gehangen und, wie ich gelesen habe, den Netgear Router abgehakt.
Über den Belkin Router finde ich nur leider keine Infos.
Könnte mir möglicherweise jemand sagen, ob es mit dem Gerät funktioniert, oder ob ich wirklich eine Bridge kaufen muss.
Im Netz habe ich nur welche gefunden, die ausserhalb meines Budgets liegen (150€).
Es muss doch da noch eine andere Lösung geben!

Bitte helft mir.
Danke

Cheers,
Frank


----------



## joh-man (14. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wenn du zwei AccessPoints mit den gleichen Daten konfigurierst, dann musst du sie über Ethernet/LAN verbinden und sie decken damit "nur" einen größeren Bereich ab. Miteinander verbinden tun sie sich nicht. 

Was du willst, ist ein AccessPoint, der als Client an einem anderen AP hängt und dann für die dort angeschlossenen LAN-Geräte (Kameras) als Bridge fungiert.

Eine Möglichkeit, das zu tun, wenn der Hersteller des AP den Bridge-Mode nicht von Haus aus unterstützt, ist eine alternative Firmware aufzuspielen. Ich nutze dies z.B. mit Linksys-Routern und dd-wrt. Einfach mal danach googeln, deine Router mit der HW-Kompatiblitätsliste abgleichen und dann vor allem beim Flashen verdammt aufpassen, sonst ist die Kiste ruck-zuck im Eimer ;-)

Gruß,
Jens.


----------



## frank78 (15. Mai 2009)

Hi Jens.

Danke für Deinen Tip. Werde mich mal auf die Suche begeben...
Nur noch eine Frage an Dich: Muss ich dann beide flashen oder nur den, der an den Cams hängt?

Gruß Frank


----------



## joh-man (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Frank,

wegen der Funktion "Client Bridge" die du brauchst, musst du nur den AP flashen, an dem die Kameras hängen, der andere kann ein beliebiger AP sein.Den kannst du natürlich auch flashen, wenn dir die Oberfläche und die Features von dd-wrt gefallen und die HW unterstützt wird, aber notwendig ist es nicht.

Viel Erfolg!
Jens.


----------

